
Speedier, simpler and safer: Chrome’s basics get even better - Uncle_Sam
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/03/speedier-simpler-and-safer-chromes.html
======
Estragon
Slightly OT: does anyone know why the chrome developers absolutely, positively
refuse to implement Find As You Type?

    
    
      http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=150#c191
    

(This isn't guerilla lobbying; I'm genuinely curious as to why they would
resist including a feature I find so useful. And anyway, the third-party type-
ahead-find extension is working adequately for me, so far...)

~~~
scott_s
Response #4 answered your question
(<http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=150#c4>), and I agree.

~~~
Estragon
That response misses the key advantage of Type-Ahead Find (which I guess I
didn't make clear in my question) that pressing tab moves the focus to the
next link in the text flow, and pressing Enter (Ctrl-Enter) opens the link (in
a new window with Ctrl-Enter.) It's a much faster way to browse, because it
completely eliminates mousing.

~~~
scott_s
You may not like or agree with the explanation, but it is there.

~~~
Estragon
Yes, your initial response made that clear. Hopefully my response to you made
it clear that I don't buy it, because it ignores the main reason why the
feature is so attractive.

~~~
scott_s
It's actually not clear, because the phrase "buy it" is ambiguous in this
context. It could mean,

1: You don't _agree_ with their reason, or

2: You don't believe that is the _real_ reason.

~~~
Estragon
Both.

------
swix
Great as always, it's just sad that the competition is so much behind in js
performance :( but awesome work chrome team! I have only noticed slow
performance for one single thing in chrome... border-radius:

Have anyone noticed that Chrome is slow if you have a lot of elements (A table
with 20+) or something TDs that has -webkit-border-radius ? Scrolling on the
page becomes sluggish, but if you dont use the border radius scrolling is
normal.

This also happends if you use draggables with jquery and -webkit-border-radius
, it's more sluggish to drag this div around (With border-radius) than a
normal div, guess it's more work to render round corners, but would be cool
with a fix here.

~~~
ootachi
Chrome doesn't have retained layers, so it has to redraw the entire page every
time you scroll. In fact, no shipping browser has retained layers except
Safari in limited circumstances (not scrolling AFAIK), although Firefox 4 will
have it soon.

------
prosa
Sadly, they removed some power user menu options, like "Open Frame in New
Tab".

~~~
cdr
I'm guessing not enough people used them to justify the added complexity - I
certainly never used "Open Frame in New Tab".

If it's something you absolutely have to have, there's always extensions.

~~~
beaumartinez
> _To justify the added complexity._

Have you had a look at Chromium's source tree[1]? It's _huge_! I don't know
how much complexity they'd save themselves removing a small feature like that
(although you never know).

Have a look at the building instructions[2] as well. _"Due mostly to its
history and its complexity, Chromium uses a nonstandard set of custom tools to
check out and build."_

It's a good showcase on the complexity of a browser (and Chrome feels so light
and speedy as well.)

[1] <http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/trunk/src/> [2]
[http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxBuildInstruction...](http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxBuildInstructions)

~~~
Andys
I think he meant user interface complexity, not code base.

------
KeithMajhor
You can use this now. Go to "about:flags" and enable "Tabbed Settings"

------
Xurinos
Does anyone have a link to the full feature release list? I am still looking
for "Support for NoScript" and "Supports JavaScript later than 1.5, which was
released in 2000"
([https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/JavaScript#Ve...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/JavaScript#Versions)).

------
mhb
It would be great if they could make the side tabs look nicer. In particular
graphics defining the edges of the tabs would be a big improvement.

------
sudonim
Unsurprising to see them add the preferences to the browser. Your preferences
(settings) exist like this in the CR-48 running Chrome OS. This change is
probably driven by the desire to standardize both interface and codebase more
than anything else. It's not standard to do it this way on any OS and feels a
little odd.

~~~
AndreSegers
Indeed, but I'm mixed on the change. I used to filled with the options while
being able to see the webpage in the background, which I can no longer do
(without pulling out the tab). But it's growing on me.

------
MikeCapone
For some reason I can't watch youtube in full-screen anymore in Chrome (I get
a blank screen) on my Macbook, and many youtube video are choppy. Works fine
in Safari, and used to work fine in Chrome.

I thought this upgrade would fix it, but it didn't... Anybody else
experiencing this issue?

~~~
beaumartinez
Flash plugin issue? Chrome comes with its own separate one (made by Adobe),
which it updates itself (at least on Windows and Linux).

Have a look at chrome://plugins; ask on SuperUser if you can't find an
immediate solution to the problem yourself.

~~~
MikeCapone
I'm on a Mac. It says I have two versions:

Shockwave Flash 10.2 r154 Version: 10.2.154.18

and

Shockwave Flash 10.1 r102 Version: 10.1.102.64

One in a Chrome sub-directory and the other in /Library/Internet Plug-ins/

I'm not familiar with SuperUser, but I'll check it out if I can't figure it
out. Thanks!

Update: I disabled one of the two flash plugins and tried youtube and it was
fine. Then I re-enabled it and it was still fine. Weird bug, but hopefully
it's gone for good.

~~~
MikeCapone
It wasn't a permanent cure after all.. Problem is back.

------
Refringe
> [...] or if you're already using Chrome, you'll be automatically updated to
> this new version soon!

( _vigorous fist pumps_ )

------
ChuckMcM
It would be great if they built Chromium for CentOS. Alas only Ubuntu.

